# Question for the AR / reloading experts



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

I fired a few rounds from my new (to me) colt ar and each spent shell has a noticeable dent on the shoulder or just below it.
It appears it is from the shell hitting the deflector as it gets ejected. Is this a common problem or is it something i can fix.. ie. 
glue a piece of rubber on the deflector (uggh.) .. i would like to be able to save them for reloading .. and not sure that the dent 
makes them questionable... 
I also saw a shell collector / bag on cheaperthandirt .. looks a little hokey , and wondered if anyone has used one. seems like it would beat 
picking them up out of the dirt.. 
thanks
rich


----------



## slackwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

what angle are the brass being ejected after deflection? Most likely it's an overgassing problem. 16" carbine length gas system I'm assuming?

Try going up to a heavier buffer like an H2, depending on what you have now. I believe the non sporter colts come with H1 already so I would try an H2. Also you can try a slightly stronger buffer spring like the tactical springs buffer spring. And if you are running an Ar15 BCG, try the M16 BCG also. Cheapest fix will be going to an H2 buffer though to slow down the cycle and keep from having the bolt bounce and brass being slammed into the deflector.

I'm running a Bravo 16" mid-length with an H1 and tactical springs buffer spring and I get about a 3:00 ejection on hotter 5.56 loads and about a 4:00 ejection from typically lower velocity .223 loads. That is typically the way you want your brass coming out. If they are flying forward, it's definitely an overgas problem which the 16" carbine length gas systems typically have.

Never tried the bags but have considered it, they seem to work just look ugly.


For buffers, check what you have now, which should be a H1. I would go to an H2 or an H3. H3 if you keep the same stock spring and have 16" barrel and shooting 5.56. H2 should run fine with a 14.5" barrel or .223 ammunition. Seems a Blue Tactical Springs buffer spring and H2 is the best combo for an overgassing 16" carbine with M-16 BCG already on place. You should be able to find H2 and H3 buffers somewhere locally or order them online and just see what works best.

Tactical Spring Co Blue M4 Carbine Buffer Spring from G&R Tactical runs about $20 I believe, not sure if anyone locally sells them. You will want the Blue as it has a few extra coils. White is equal to the standard spring, and Red is the strongest for like a 6.8 build.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

That was exactly what I was thinking too Slackwolf. The quickest and cheapest fix is to use a heavier buffer. Colt (assuming your using a 6920) ships their rifles with H buffers so get an H2.


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

slack:

tks.. it is a stock (as near as i can tell) sporter lightweight .. 16 in carbine.. (built in approx 1991) the rounds were 223 hornady 55 gr?..i still need to get it to a range.. and i will try some 5.56 and pay a little closer attention to it.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

reel_crazy said:


> slack:
> 
> tks.. it is a stock (as near as i can tell) sporter lightweight .. 16 in carbine.. (built in approx 1991) the rounds were 223 hornady 55 gr?..i still need to get it to a range.. and i will try some 5.56 and pay a little closer attention to it.


Open the rifle and look at the buffer. If it has a H on the face of it its a H buffer. If there's no marking at all then its a carbine buffer.


----------



## cone (Sep 15, 2011)

Most cases with dents from the deflecter are ok for reloading. Sizing takes them out.


----------



## slackwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

reel_crazy said:


> slack:
> 
> tks.. it is a stock (as near as i can tell) sporter lightweight .. 16 in carbine.. (built in approx 1991) the rounds were 223 hornady 55 gr?..i still need to get it to a range.. and i will try some 5.56 and pay a little closer attention to it.


If 223 loads were denting on the deflector then 5.56 probably will be thrown almost straight forward. Probably not as much denting since thicker casing though.

Just like Gravity3694 said, take a look at your buffer, the face of it holding against the buffer retainer will either say H or be blank. Go up from there as far as your buffers. Before your next range trip I would atleast pick up an H2 to test with.


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

ok.. no marks on it .. i will see if i can find an h2 .. 
i am not sure what you mean by going forward .. the part i assume to be the deflector is the casting that sticks out in front of the forward assist.. looks like a knuckle.. but i assume that is what they are hitting.. 

rich


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

This may help.









Also does your brass look like this? This is a pic of brass ejecting at about 1:00


----------



## JonInGB (Apr 6, 2012)

I don't have an AR, but you guys are a wealth of information. I know he appreciates all of your input.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

reel_crazy said:


> slack:
> 
> tks.. it is a stock (as near as i can tell) sporter lightweight .. 16 in carbine.. (built in approx 1991) the rounds were 223 hornady 55 gr?..i still need to get it to a range.. and i will try some 5.56 and pay a little closer attention to it.


Is your AR able to use 5.56? Make sure it's dual....If the brass is being dented in the middle like the pic, it looks like the extractor is holding onto the brass a little long when being ejected. I would completely take apart the bolt and and scrape any build up from the ejector. You may want to try different mags too. You may have a mag that is not seating well and as it brings a round up, it may be jacking it up before it seats:shifty:


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

grav: thanks.. the marks on mine are not sharp like those , but more blunt/flat and are just below the neck.. i will try and get some pics..

Jason: i only had a chance to fire 8 shells .. the gun appears new .. the previous owner said he bought it new and never fired it.. bolt / carrier are clean as can be.. barrel is marked 5.56 nato 1/7 

I hope to take it out to quintette this weekend..not sure i will get my hands on an h2 buffer by then but will try.. 

thanks for the help ..

rich


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Jason said:


> Is your AR able to use 5.56? Make sure it's dual....If the brass is being dented in the middle like the pic, it looks like the extractor is holding onto the brass a little long when being ejected. I would completely take apart the bolt and and scrape any build up from the ejector. You may want to try different mags too. You may have a mag that is not seating well and as it brings a round up, it may be jacking it up before it seats:shifty:


Every Colt I've ever seen has been chambered in 5.56. Even their HBAR match rifles are too, which I find somewhat odd since .223 has a tighter chamber which makes it more accurate.



reel_crazy said:


> grav: thanks.. the marks on mine are not sharp like those , but more blunt/flat and are just below the neck.. i will try and get some pics..
> 
> Jason: i only had a chance to fire 8 shells .. the gun appears new .. the previous owner said he bought it new and never fired it.. bolt / carrier are clean as can be.. barrel is marked 5.56 nato 1/7
> 
> ...


Put some more rounds through it first before you run out and get a new buffer. 8 rounds from one brand of ammo isn't enough data to run on.


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

fired about 120 rounds thru it on sat.. 

i was by myself so cannot say exactly but the rounds never went forward i would guess they were between 4-5 o clock.. also show some brass on the deflector.. 

gun shot great .. no failures shot 5.56 62gr fmj rem umc 223 55gr, hornady 223 55 gr, and some fusion 223 62 gr. with various mags.. metal and magpul.. 

the 5.56 definitely delivers more punch.. sorry for the pic quality the camera is a pos.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

I think your rifle is fine, the brass from my AR15s look similar with dents close to the shoulder. Also, brass on the deflector in that exact location is normal.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't notice the dents on mine, but it appears as the round is extracted---the dent occurs by the deflector...


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Jason said:


> I don't notice the dents on mine, but it appears as the round is extracted---the dent occurs by the deflector...


The dents from the deflector vary based on gas system length, buffer, carrier weight, buffer spring, ejector strength and the pressure of the ammo. Dents on the middle to bottom of the brass are indicative of an overgassed rifle.

Its no free lunch when you re-load brass from a semi-auto. Maybe the A1 uppers save brass better. At least its not an HK G3 which destroys brass.


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

Grav.. 
gotcha.. basically the nature of the beast.. i swear im not sure what comes out of the gun first, the round or the shell.. 

Also a kudos to Dixie (Little Jacks Guns) i had called him friday about getting a buffer, he was not sure he had what i needed but offered to meet me at the range if i wanted.. sure appreciated the offer Dixie.. and hopefully can meet you sometime.. 

rich


----------

